# Numbing medicine for disbudding?



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

We had a new vet out today because our regulars are booked. I got the name from a friend and after snooping around, I found out he went to prairie view A&M and he specialized in the goats there! Awesome!! He is also a mobile vet, so I don’t have to load anybody up, so that’s even better!!! 

When he disbudded, he gave her Numbing shots in multiple spots around her head. I don’t really care, honestly I though it was kinda sweet, but usually my regular vet will just shave the head and burn and we’re done! But he cleaned the area real good with surgical scrub, then gave the shots, then cleaned again, and burned, then sprayed alushield. Lots of doctoring haha!! She recovered really fast so that is great!! 
What do yalls vets do?? He’s a young guy who graduated in 2016, and I am impressed with him! I will definitley use again!!! 

Ps: posted on my phone so it may have alot of typos. I went back and fixed the ones I saw, but beware lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do it myself. I give a Banamine shot about 30 minutes prior. I shave the area. Then burn. Then put either a frozen bag of peas or corn on to cool it down.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I am not sure what he gave her. I didn’t ask, but he said it was going to help numb the area.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> We had a new vet out today because our regulars are booked. I got the name from a friend and after snooping around, I found out he went to prairie view A&M and he specialized in the goats there! Awesome!! He is also a mobile vet, so I don't have to load anybody up, so that's even better!!!
> 
> When he disbudded, he gave her Numbing shots in multiple spots around her head. I don't really care, honestly I though it was kinda sweet, but usually my regular vet will just shave the head and burn and we're done! But he cleaned the area real good with surgical scrub, then gave the shots, then cleaned again, and burned, then sprayed alushield. Lots of doctoring haha!! She recovered really fast so that is great!!
> What do yalls vets do?? He's a young guy who graduated in 2016, and I am impressed with him! I will definitley use again!!!
> ...


My vet gives them a sedative and does all the things you said too.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I called one vet that said he wanted to wait till her horns were an inch long the sedate her and cut them off!! Yikes! mg:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> My vet gives them a sedative and does all the things you said too.


How much does he charge for disbuddings?

This guy was a bit expensive. 75$ just for coming to the house, 25$ for each disbudding unless 10 or more, and I only had 1, and then he checked on a few of my other goats and I paid 200$ for all of that.

I don't mind though, he is a young guy, doing great work, and has a kid on the way. Mobile vets are usually a bit expensive anyways.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> How much does he charge for disbuddings?
> 
> This guy was a bit expensive. 75$ just for coming to the house, 25$ for each disbudding unless 10 or more, and I only had 1, and then he checked on a few of my other goats and I paid 200$ for all of that.
> 
> I don't mind though, he is a young guy, doing great work, and has a kid on the way. Mobile vets are usually a bit expensive anyways.


Uhhhh i do not remember but i think it was around $300 for three kids. Just to hit the drive is $50. But our vet gave two meds to sedate.. ketamine and i think the other may have been banamine but not positive. He charges for disbudding and so much per fifteen minute increments he is here. He also waited to make sure the kids were waking up good too. So that was a bit more time but it is ok by me cause he cares. So yea expensive and we will learn to do it ourselves. But worth it for us until we learn to do it ourselves.

Sounds like you got a great vet.... keep him! Lol.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Sounds like you got a great vet.... keep him! Lol.


I sure will! I usually like to have 2 vets that I have a good relationship with, and one I recently lost. if yall remember when cricket had a breach kid, she said she could be pushing anywhere from 2-12 hours... Huh? Maybe she didn't understand me, but, she is always out of town on vacation, or closing early anyway... I think she is also working towards being more of a "pet vet"

I have another one I have been using for 20 years, and he is super awesome, but always super busy. He pretty much lives at his office and has a garden and grill there to cook dinners for himself. He will usually run straight out to the farm for us, even though he's half an hour away, but I feel bad for calling on less urgent things, and waits in his office can last forever if you don't have an appt,, so unless its an emergency, we don't call often. (they couldn't squeeze us in until NEXT Thursday!)

So I am glad we found a new mobile vet! Our other mobile vet is SUPER cheap but he isn't picking up the phone anymore, because he is older and worried about the virus. He is a neat guy though! He doesn't have power, running water, or AC in his home! he has is a old 70's chevy pickup truck and his dog that goes around making farm calls! He is set in the older ways of raising livestock, but I don't mind it much, as long as he isn't throwing antibiotics and dewormers left and right.

LOL, I talk too much! That is a short history on my vets lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like a keeper vet. Do make sure to give tetanus antitoxin!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

HerBamine from Fir Meadow LLC is a natural alternative (or to be used alongside) for banamine. https://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p465/Extract_HerBamine™_(pain_inflammation_support)_4_oz.html


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Sounds like a keeper vet. Do make sure to give tetanus antitoxin!!


Yes! That is the first thing he asked me! I was very impressed! That was done about a week ago, but he did it again just in case


----------

